# Repainting oil cabinets with BM's new "Advance" (oil over oil) -- need primer?



## dncllns (Sep 30, 2010)

good sanding with 240 grit sandpaner to degloss and wipe clean with rag dampened with paint thinner


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Sand/scuff your existing paint just enough for the new paint to adhere to. Use a tack cloth dampened with mineral spirits to remove any dust. Apply your first coat and as long as there aren’t any dust particles floating around and attaching themselves to your first coat then you don’t have to sand between coats. If there are, then just give a light scuff and wipe down as before and apply your second coat.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Please post back and let us know what you thought of the Advance. Love the fact that it's a low VOC oil - barely has any smell to it. Have seen it sprayed and loved the finish, haven't seen it brushed out yet though. From what I understand they are testing the product for exterior use. If this passes the test for exterior use it could really change the market for oil based coatings..


----------



## Pearl Painters (Sep 22, 2010)

*repainting oil over oil -- do I need primer?*

Usually the answer is no... but its always a good investment of time to do a small test by sanding, cleaning and painting a small section and waiting 24 hours to make sure it is sound, keep in mind that most coatings take up to 30 days to fully cure.

www.PearlPainters.com
Painters in Lake Oswego 



kendr said:


> Hi. I'm repainting some cabinets (white over white), which were previously painted with glossy oil-based paint. I'm repainting with more oil based paint. Was told at the Benjamin Moore store I wouldn't need a full prime, just the normal scuff sand to degloss etc.
> 
> So oil over oil do I need to prime first or is this going to be enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## kendr (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I will be sure to let everyone know how the Advance turns out near the end of October. I'm a bit nervous about it but we'll see. Until then any other anecdotes or experiences with BM's new Advance would be most helpful, thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mazzonetv said:


> Please post back and let us know what you thought of the Advance. Love the fact that it's a low VOC oil - barely has any smell to it. Have seen it sprayed and loved the finish, haven't seen it brushed out yet though. From what I understand they are testing the product for exterior use. If this passes the test for exterior use it could really change the market for oil based coatings..[/quote]
> 
> 
> Why?:huh:


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry Chris - just was checking on this thread to see if the OP posted any feedback and just saw your message. 

What I meant by "change the market for oil based coatings" is that as the VOC laws become tougher and tougher, it's almost impossible to find an oil paint that can legally be sold in gallons for exterior use (some places can't even sell qts). Even interior oil based coatings are coming off the market little by little - here in the NE there is VERY limited selection - try going to CA and finding oil based coatings =)

If this product holds up as well as I hope it does, it could really open the doors for continued use of oil based products - and who can argue with the low odor and easy clean up...


----------

